# Are we entitled to any social welfare payments???Dh



## ineedhelp2 (11 Aug 2011)

Dh works full time earns about €680 after tax week

I am unemplyed and have moved onto JB Allowance only €25.20 a week...

Can we claim FIS or medical card or MIS 

Thanks so much


----------



## gipimann (11 Aug 2011)

Do you have children?   The guidelines for FIS can be found here:

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/BirthChildrenAndFamilies/ChildRelatedPayments/Pages/fis.aspx

As a guide, the income limit for 3 children on FIS is €703 and you're just over that on the figures you've supplied.

As your husband is employed full-time, you can't apply for MIS.

You can apply for a medical card, if it's refused you might be eligible for the GP visit card (the income limits are higher).

Here is a link to the current income guidelines for medical cards/GP visit cards

[broken link removed]

You can apply online at www.medicalcard.ie


----------



## ineedhelp2 (11 Aug 2011)

Thanks a million ..

Yes we have 3 children alright.

We have gp card am now wondering would be qualify for full medical as when assessed for gp card I was on €188 a week and now only on 25.20 a week

What is homecarers allownace can Dh claim for this???

thanks


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Aug 2011)

Duplicating threads/queries is in breach of  and causes duplication of work for contributors.  Please restrict your queries to your previous thread here.

You may also gain some advice from www.citizensinformation.ie or www.welfare.ie


----------

